# Old Fashioned Morphine



## AlwaysLost (Oct 23, 2017)

Some of the best singing with a travelling video. This song will bring me out or retirement (briefly) as soon as I am able.


----------



## sd40chef (Oct 23, 2017)

great cover. travelled in nova scotia and newfoundland with some people, including sarah (girl on the right side playing banjo), a few years back.


----------



## Odin (Oct 23, 2017)

This ... this is the same.... sirens... I remember that sound!


----------



## Odin (Oct 23, 2017)

Bravo.


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 24, 2017)

yeah old fashioned morphine sounds good to me


----------



## Athena212 (Nov 6, 2017)

I dig it


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 7, 2017)

Athena212 said:


> I dig it



Off Topic but welcome to STP Athena Goddess of Wisdom, Strategy and War. Two gods of war responding to one post that is pretty epic.


----------



## Athena212 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you; I agree pretty epic.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 8, 2018)

sd40chef said:


> great cover. travelled in nova scotia and newfoundland with some people, including sarah (girl on the right side playing banjo), a few years back.


Did a guy and his dog pick you up in a black honda civic and rip around while blasting anti-cimex really loud as you fell asleep? Hahaha. If so that was me. Spun a 40 then got soaked in my shitty tent and ended up crashing in my car.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 8, 2018)

Good old fashioned cocaine ;D


----------

